# Considering a compound bow



## PhotonGuy (Nov 17, 2013)

I am thinking of getting a good compound bow and practicing with it. Although the gun is, I strongly believe, overall a superior weapon, the bow is a good alternative in some situations. For one thing, unlike a gun a bow is silent, or at least its much less noisy. Also, with all the gun phobia that's going around right now gun regulations are only going to become tighter and guns are only going to be harder to get and harder to legally carry and use. I want to get a good compound bow for a reasonable price. I would think, as a beginner I probably wouldn't want to really break the bank getting a super high quality compound bow.


----------



## Takai (Nov 18, 2013)

Never been a fan of Compound bows. Nothing inherently wrong with them the just require to much "tackle". I shoot recurve at the moment but, hope to move into Mongolian Horn bow. I really like the thumb ring shooting style.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 18, 2013)

What do you want to use a bow for?  Hunting?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 18, 2013)

I mostly intend to use the bow for self defense as an alternative to a gun in some situations. I also would like to use it for sport and target shooting. I've never considered hunting with a bow although I know some people really enjoy that. From what I've seen when I've looked at bows in sports shops, the compound bow looks shorter than most other types of bows such as recurve bows, so for that reason they look like they will be less awkward for storage and for handling and using.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 18, 2013)

I honestly cannot think of many things less useful for self defense than a compound bow. 
It's not like you can conceal it, or fire it quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2013)

I use to do archery in college and I use to bring my compound bow to the class. One day while walking across the campus I had this thought

I cannot bring a gun on campus because it is illegal but I can bring this compound bow, with arrows on the side, that is capable of pinning a guy to the library all the way across the quad on campus and it is no problem what-so-ever......some how that seemed wrong to me for some reason.

I would not use a compound bow for self defense...


----------



## EddieCyrax (Nov 19, 2013)

Bows like guns are a ranged weapon.   What self-defence situation are you thinking where it would make sense in a court of law?  It is a lethal weapon for sure, but explain to a judge that you had the time to put all the pieces together, calmly draw, take aim, and shoot; yet still were in fear of your life.   

Not sure I can come up with one, and I own a compound bow (target shooting/hunting).


----------



## EddieCyrax (Nov 19, 2013)

Not sure how much you have researched compound bows, but most require a mechanical release to effectively shoot.  This is related to their short/compact limb length.  To effectively shoot the angle associated with the string at full draw would not let you utilize the method used with a recurve.

With this said, I have seen people shoot this way with a compound, but it is extremely tough on the fingers and greatly effects accuracy.  (my opinion - obviously)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2013)

EddieCyrax said:


> Not sure how much you have researched compound bows, but most require a mechanical release to effectively shoot.  This is related to their short/compact limb length.  To effectively shoot the angle associated with the string at full draw would not let you utilize the method used with a recurve.
> 
> With this said, I have seen people shoot this way with a compound, but it is extremely tough on the fingers and greatly effects accuracy.  (my opinion - obviously)



You can shoot fine (and be accurate) without one, but it can be tough on the fingers (as you said). back wen I was shooting I never used a mechanical release


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't know much about bows but I would think a compound bow would be no less effective than any other bow in self defense. If not than I stand corrected. I do know a compound bow has more power than most other bows.

Of course, any kind of bow would not be as effective in self defense as a gun and I would prefer a gun over a bow any day if Im faced with a confrontation. But aside from a good assortment of guns, its always good to have some extra backup weapons other than firearms.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Nov 19, 2013)

No disrespect.  Just saying the tight angle gives the shooter a smaller space for fingers and this is an additional factor to over come to shoot accurately in addition to all the other mechanics.  

Hurts my fingers too much.  Didn't mean to say it couldn't be done.  Sorry if I offended.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a compound bow. I enjoy it very much. For self defense, I don't see it useful unless you always have it in shoot ready mode.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 20, 2013)

Only good when you want to rob from the rich and give to the poor (also a band of merry men helps).

Seriously, a bow is a bad idea for self-defense.  And by "self-defense", I think what you really mean is protecting yourself/loved ones while at home or what some would call "home defense".  If this is the case, I would MUCH rather have a good shotgun, no gun laws affecting them really and they are low under the radar.  You can get multiple shots and if you are loading "buck shot" you can just point it in that general direction and still hit the bad guy.  GREAT for a high stress situation.  Also, teach the wife hot to "anchor" it on the wall to eliminate recoil and she has a much better weapon for protection too than a bow.

Although with the popularity of the show "Arrow", it does seem like a cool idea.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 20, 2013)

PhotonGuy said:


> I don't know much about bows but I would think a compound bow would be no less effective than any other bow in self defense. If not than I stand corrected. I do know a compound bow has more power than most other bows.



Correct. A compound bow is no worse than any other bow for self defense. Mostly because ANY bow will suck for self defense. 

Compound bows are not more powerful than other bows. They're easier to draw. Crossbows (which are also a terrible choice for self defense) are more powerful. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2013)

EddieCyrax said:


> No disrespect.  Just saying the tight angle gives the shooter a smaller space for fingers and this is an additional factor to over come to shoot accurately in addition to all the other mechanics.
> 
> Hurts my fingers too much.  Didn't mean to say it couldn't be done.  Sorry if I offended.



No worries, no offense I was just saying I was crazy enough to do that without a release


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Correct. A compound bow is no worse than any other bow for self defense. Mostly because ANY bow will suck for self defense.
> 
> Compound bows are not more powerful than other bows. They're easier to draw. Crossbows (which are also a terrible choice for self defense) are more powerful.



Yeah but a Ballista...now there your talking self defense


----------



## rlobrecht (Nov 20, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah but a Ballista...now there your talking self defense



Very useful against a raging horde.


----------



## Takai (Nov 20, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yeah but a Ballista...now there your talking self defense



He just shot at me...with a TREE!


----------



## Tgace (Nov 20, 2013)

Bows may be useful as offensive weapons (some SOF use crossbows for sentry removal) , but all but useless for self-defense.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2013)

Takai said:


> He just shot at me...with a TREE!



That is still making me laugh :lol:


----------



## Rumy73 (Dec 20, 2013)

Rambo rocked a compound bow. Get one of those explosive tips.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 8, 2014)

The indians were quite successful using bows against the calvary in self defense.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2014)

A bow and I mean any bow would have pretty limited self defense use.  I could see if someone was breaking into your house and had a weapon and you had a bow from a distance or upstairs shooting down..... then maybe!  

As Tgace mentioned before though a bow still has military applications in the right setting.


Recurve, compound, crossbow, hornbow I have shot them all for a long, long time.  Recuve is clearly the easiest to use but..... not as accurate or efficient on average as a compound or crossbow but fun.  A compound though as mentioned before does come with a lot of tackle that needs to be taken care of, fine tuned and maintained.  However, when it comes to accuracy with a mechanical release they are far beyond anything but a crossbow with a scope.  A horn bow is a whole different beast.  Shot with the Asian draw (Mongolian draw) with a thumb ring they are really fun but incredibly challenging for anyone trained on the Mediterranean draw. (ie. three finger)  Still they are amazing and when I trained on mine with a Korean expert it was a lot of fun and challenging!  Yet for pure shooting pleasure I would pick a compound and or crossbow any day of the week!  That is after about thirty some years of shooting.  I can take a beginner on a compound bow built for them and that first day I can have them shooting some bulls eyes.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 9, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> The indians were quite successful using bows against the calvary in self defense.



How did it stand up when they got to court?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 9, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> The indians were quite successful using bows against the calvary in self defense.



You might want to crack open a history book and reconsider this statement. 
And of course, soldiers vs soldiers has nothing whatsoever to do with self defense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kurai (Jan 9, 2014)

As many people have mentioned, a bow is not on the short list for self defense.  Compound bows shoot great but require more tackle than a recurve.  You might want to consider a take-down recurve for simplicity and ease of storage.


----------



## william081972 (Apr 16, 2016)

I started traditional and only briefly dabbled with compounds. In total, I've maybe two or three hours behind a modern compound, but I found it very helpful in improving my traditional shooting. For me, though, the compound didn't offer enough of an advantage of my longbow to justify keeping it. I didn't really like the high investment/cost, physical weight, or sight/release. After less than a month I sold it and simply started shooting my longbows like the compound- dropping down to a lighter draw weight, holding at full draw, standing up straighter, aiming, and exercising more control during the shot. My shooting has certainly improved.


----------



## william081972 (Apr 16, 2016)

Good luck !


----------

